# 100gal Wild Discus Biotype - Rimless 48x24x20



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

After going back and forth on tanks I finally decided on one. Heres my journel of sorts, not a planted tank but one hopefully you can appreciate. Its been going on since August, just now posting it here. This is my Rome, and i'm NOT building it in a day. All criticisms, suggestions, comments are welcome.

Here is the rundown:
*Tank:* 48x24x20 Rimless/braceless (except bottom rim) with 1/2" glass and polished edges. Approx 100gal
*Stand:*Homemade 2x4 and 2x6 as usual. Skinned and stained in a darker walnut.
*Filtration:*2x Eheim Classic 2217
*Lighting:*DIY LED fixture
*Substrate:*Pool filter sand
*Decor:*Manzanita wood, small rocks, maybe a little leaf litter?, and possibly some floating plants
*Fish:* 8 Wild discus (Cuipeua/Curua Alenquers), 6 Mesonauta acora, Biotodoma for the bottom? Geos?

*The Tank* - As said above its going to be a 48x24x20 (100gal approx) custom rimless tank that will be made by a Canadian company (Miracles in Glass) and shipped to me. Surprisingly US companies I checked with charge almost twice as much for tank and freight as this Canadian company, and it has a good rep among reefers (good quality and service). It will have Starphire front and side panels and all edges will be polished smooth. Kind of stoked about it. I debated going with a 60x20x20, but I really wanted to be able to utilize 3 visible sides, and the 48" tank afforded me that. Also I find the increased width adds more to the tank then say adding more height, thats why I chose the 48x24x20. I wanted to stay as low on gallons as possible, but still have a big tank. So I opted to go 100gals and not 120gal. Still should be a very nice footprint to work with regardless and offer plenty of room for the fish.

*The Stand* - Home built from the usual suspects, 2x4 and 2x6. Will be my first attempt at skinning a stand with plywood, I usually leave them bare skeletons. I'd like to skin it and then stain the wood a nice darker tone...like a walnut. Still not 100% sure, as I don't have much experience doing this and don't have a lot of tools at my disposal. Things like doors are still being thought out, might just make a whole panel removable and use magnets.

*Filtration* - 2 Eheim 2217 classics. Simple and easy, will be getting clear tubes for them so they will become almost invisible. I figure I can always tweak them and turn them down, you can always decrease flow, never increase. I really didn't want to mess with a sump for this tank, thats why its not drilled and there is no overflow. Like I said, simple and easy....thats the best way to keep discus. I might regret my decision if I ever turn this into a reef....but as of now, meh.

*Lighting* - Custom DIY LED build. 9 Cree Warm Whites and 2 Cree Cool Whites (moonlights). I was going for an amazon blackwater look so I didn't want blue tinted lights. The warm whites are a perfect yellow/white color. The cool whites will be dimmed and be my moonlights. White moonlights like in the real world, not cheesy blue lights like you would see in a rave club. 

*Fish* - The Wild discus and Mesonauta acora are already locked on. As far as other fish I'm thinking maybe a couple Biotodoma for the bottom? I would really like some Satanoperca, but they might outgrow my tank. I'm open to suggestions for species to use, going for as close to biotype as I can (Without getting to crazy with type localities and stuff) but as long as the discus don't mind I won't mind. I want something to just kind of clean up the bottom and still provide some activity. Push comes to shove i'll look at getting some Sterbai cories, but they are not biotypical so leaving them out for now.

I can't guarantee the exact replication of the pictures below, my design work is better then my carpentry or DIY work. However I will try my hardest. Not worried about the skeleton of the stand, the part that worries me is the skin around it, never really skinned a stand, attached molding, or doors, or made anything fancy before so it should be interesting. This tank will be in my bedroom, here's a almost to scale replica to show its position against the wall, next to my rack of breeders. (The bottom of my bed is not wood...I just thought it looked better that way. Easier to distinguish.

You'll notice I did not add any trim or doors to the stand, to lazy. And the light bar is made from bent electrical conduit, easy DIY. It will be attached with brackets to the back of the stand, or the wall. The controls on the left side is the power center. Just an array of switches so i can flip a switch instead of unplugging a heater for water changes.

















Heres the tank once I received it. Props to Derek at Miracles Aquariums, great looking tank. Heavy, but great.

















Heres the light. I used thermal sticky pads rather then thermal paste, easier.









Then stick the LED stars to those and solder them all up (wire them)!

















And here is the finished product

















The nerve center. Everything is quick disconnect, and I still need to attach the pot on the left side. Its not as complicated as it looks. Each button and plug control one string of lights. And they are all dimmable.

























And thats it for now. I've bent the conduit to hang the light but no pictures yet. Looking back I think I should of used 3/4" conduit instead of 1/2" but it will work. Now you are all caught up and i'll keep this up to date!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

looks like you got a good project going
nice work!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I like the plan so far!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

nice work, l like the dimmensions of the tank. l got a feeling those are gonna be some happy discus in the near future going from the effort you're putting into the tank. Will be keeping an eye out for this one.


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice! I like the lights that you put together. The glass makes it look very classy.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks all. Swissian, thats actually plexiglass.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Lets see some pics of the light on!


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

im excited for this one! i have thought of doing about the same thing!


----------



## Deltad (Aug 22, 2007)

can you link me to where/how you did your CREE light? 

and where'd you get that aluminum??


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

SearunSimpson said:


> Lets see some pics of the light on!


I'll try and get some tomorrow, its BRIGHT. I just have the warm whites, and only 9 of them and I keep asking myself how these reef guys have 24+ of the cool whites together....that must be instant blindness.



plantedpufferfreak said:


> im excited for this one! i have thought of doing about the same thing!


Thanks, I'm excited for it.



Deltad said:


> can you link me to where/how you did your CREE light?
> 
> and where'd you get that aluminum??


Alluminum heatsink came from http://www.heatsinkusa.com/ I went with the 8.4" profile 24 inch. Its thinner then the 10 inch profile I was first leaning towards.

I don't follow when you say where/how I did the LEDs. How did I attach/wire them or where did I get them? The LED stars and optics came from http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/StoreFront Cheapest place I could find the Warm whites.

The light I wanted to keep very simple. No controller or any of that craziness, everything quick disconnect, plug it in and flip a switch, very easy. I think the hardest part of this part of the project was tapping the aluminum after you drill it. And the only reason I needed to tap it was to get the spacers in to hold the plexiglass shield. If you haven't soldered before that might prove to be a bit difficult, but get a good quality iron not the small battery ones and its easy. I'll take more pictures when I can, I actually have 3 computer fans to sit on top of the heatsink to provide some active cooling in a push pull setup. Mounted those by bending more plexiglass, really cool effect IMO its like the fans are floating.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea this light is super cool. I think it has inspired me to build a 24 LED one for my tank!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks great so far. Without a top, you're not worried about suicide jumpers?


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Looks great so far. Without a top, you're not worried about suicide jumpers?


Agreed! Looks great  Also concerned about jumpers... Discus tend to be very easily spooked and without a top, you may come home to a very upsetting sight. I've read some nightmare stories on Simply Discus about jumpers.

I love Cuipeuas! VERY good strain choice, especially for a biotope


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like your off to a great start! Where U find the wild discus?


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

In my 10 years keeping discus i've NEVER had one jump. Never had a fish period jump out and all of my tanks are open top. If push comes to shove I can make a net for the top. Not a priority at this point.

The wild discus will be coming from Discus Hans, who imports them from Hudson (H&K).

Pictures are still coming, just haven't had time yet. I have these waiting also for the tank to bet setup. 6 of them, F1 mesonauta acora.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Hans sells wilds now? I thought he only had the stendker line, ill have to revisit his site, its been a while. Also, discus are indeed notorious for getting spooked and a net can save you money with just a few dollars invested, especially if they are WC. Give them floaters and give them driftwood tannins ;-)


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes, Hans imports from Hudson.

I know discus get spooked, I've just never had a problem with them, or other fish even other wild caught fish. Its definitely something to think about because it CAN happen...but I haven't had it happen in at least 10 years so its not high on the priority list at this point.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Stand is slow being built, been rainy here lately. Hopefully can put in some work tomorrow and Thursday on it. Heres the only update I have. I have 6 of these waiting for the new tank to be setup. They are F1 Mesonauta acora. Very very cool cichlid, great personalities.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Sweet build, and great choice on wild discus instead of the glam varieties. bookmarked. 

I tried festivums recently... they were lawnmowers on my prized swords and crypts. had to take them back. Hopefully you'll have better luck with those Mesonauta.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Great build so far! Are those acoras aggressive at all like most discus or are they similar to angelfish in behavior. Never seen an acora untill i saw it on your journal. looking for updates.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

macclellan said:


> Sweet build, and great choice on wild discus instead of the glam varieties. bookmarked.
> 
> I tried festivums recently... they were lawnmowers on my prized swords and crypts. had to take them back. Hopefully you'll have better luck with those Mesonauta.


I should, only plants that would be in this tank would be floaters!  Thanks!



VadimShevchuk said:


> Great build so far! Are those acoras aggressive at all like most discus or are they similar to angelfish in behavior. Never seen an acora until i saw it on your journal. looking for updates.


Like most discus? Discus are better behaved then angels! haha. They have more inter-species disputes then bothering anything else. I've yet to have a spawn though so they could be a ticking time bomb when the spawn. Right now they don't bother anything and only have minor disputes amongst themselves.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Yah I meant like Africans or angelfish. Wasn't thinking when I wrote that.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Haha, definitely more like Angels then Africans.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Lack of updates is terrible right? I know, hang with me...I get stuff done when I can...usually in giant spurts.

Look, Santy Claus came!  And why yes, that is a mustard colored recliner in the background.









First off let me start by saying THANK YOU to both Discus Hans and Hudson from H&K fish for getting me these AWESOME wilds. I'm still in awe of them and I know that won't go away. True natural beauty. So much more mild mannered then domestics too, very easy to pickup from a bucket and put into the tank...no splashing. Thanks to Hans's great care they went into my tank with 0 problems as smooth or smoother then domestics. If they can only get better then i'm in for a treat, because they already have great color to them....can't wait to see them 6months to a year down the road. I snapped a few pictures of them, first because they are settling in so nice that its not going to stress them further and second because I want to be able to compare day one (for me) to day 100 and whatever. Feast your eyes. I got 4 "Special Red Alenquers" and 4 Alenquer Cuipeua. I can't wait to get them in the new tank they are going to be SMOKIN hot. You can see in the last picture, these are not your average LFS wild discus on the brink of starvation....these are THICK.

































And, without further ado....their new home. Still need to skin the stand, I can do that later with them in there as I think I will use magnets to attach each panel. What do you think?? I know some of you are crying on the inside that there will be hardly any green in there.  I'm thinking about some Amazon Frogbit for the top and thats about it.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

very cool. nice and clean, but will look great when setup fully. ill be watching this one. 

btw those discus are great! and your right about the thickness on them! i love seeing healthy fish! great job. 

Amy


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Wonderful fish!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very clean display. I can see this turning out extremely well. Those fish are by far my favorite Discus. Nice!


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks all.

By the way, not sure if I mentioned it but the background is 5% window tint from Walmart. So far i'm REALLY liking it. $10, no mess, very easy and easy to remove.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Your DIY LED is revolutionary, just awesome. Im not sure if you mentioned this already, but is it connected to a controller for dimming, or is this done manually? Either way its really cool.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks. Its all manuel. No enough know how to go controller just yet. Heres the controller box.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Can we get some more closeups of your lights? They look amazing.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Your DIY skill is very inspiring. Im all about manual anything. Love it


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks, I just get ideas from other people's ideas and just try it....before this I had never done electrical work of any kind, never drilled anything other then wood, etc. Really good experience.

I'll try and get more pictures tonight. Anything specific on the light you want to see?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just an up close of the glass cover, etc. It really is stunning. You should make a thread with details on the light. The parts, where you got them, etc.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Matt said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> By the way, not sure if I mentioned it but the background is 5% window tint from Walmart. So far i'm REALLY liking it. $10, no mess, very easy and easy to remove.


Clever idea; I've spray painted some of my tanks and I don't enjoy it at all - will give tint a try.

Great tank and fish, looking forward to this journal!


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

The splash guard on the light is actually a piece of plexiglass with green edges to look like glass.  I'll probably just go over all the materials in this thread, keeps it in one place. I'll go write that up as best as I can remember and take some pictures.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Beautiful discus, beautiful equipment, and beautiful scape. 
Well done.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Heres the list of supplies...roughly.

9x Cree XRE Warm White and optics - http://www.rapidled.com
2x Cree XRE Cool White (moonlights) and optics - http://www.rapidled.com
1x Aluminum Heatsink - http://www.heatsinkusa.com
1x 6.5A Power Supply (Warm Whites) - http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16854+PS
1x 4.5A Power Supply (Cool Whites) - http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=17428+PS
2x 1000mA Wired BuckPuck w/ Pot (LED Driver for Warm Whites) - http://ledsupply.com/03023-d-e-1000p.php
1x 350mA Wired BuckPuck w/ Pot (LED Driver for Cool Whites) - http://ledsupply.com/03023-d-e-350p.php
3x Potentiometer Knobs - http://ledsupply.com/03021hep-knob.php
2x 72" Power Cord - http://ledsupply.com/q114.php
1x Custom cut Acrylic for Splash Guard - http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=503&
5x DC Coax Power Plug - http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCSID/2.1MM-0.8-CO-AX-POWER-PLUG//1.html
5x DC Coax Power Jack - http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCJ-21/2.1MM-COAX-POWER-JACK-PANEL-MOUNT//1.html
Thermal pads - http://www.nanotuners.com/product_i...ucts_id=627&osCsid=v8al5060ra80475ppt3dci3717
24 AWG stranded hookup wire - http://www.bulkwire.com/

Other things include, Project box from Radio Shack, 3 On/Off Rocker Switches, Solder and a Soldering Iron.

I highly suggest buying extra LEDs, especially if its your first time Soldering and just incase some arrive dead (rare but happens). And get a good plug in soldering iron, not the battery powered kind.

Still working on pictures of the light, kind of hard where it is. Looking back with this many LEDs I probably don't need that bulky of a heatsink. Most of the reefers use these because of the surface area and they have tons more LEDs so it gets hotter. Mine gets warm, but not hot and I could probably get away with a lighter, smaller heatsink but this one is fine. If I want to expand I have the room.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Love everything in this thread : Cool project, ingenious DIY lights, beautiful discus and great photos.

My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome! I've been planning another Discus tank myself. It's been a few years. Keep on with the update pics please. Lots of pics. :angel:


----------



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

I have had 2 discus jump out. Found them dried to the carpet. Hopefully your don't good luck.


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking awesome. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

AquaNorth said:


> I have had 2 discus jump out. Found them dried to the carpet. Hopefully your don't good luck.



That's not good. Ouch!


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

Those discus are very nice on open tank specialy rimless. The problem is those discus will splass water from time to time and will move ur water alot and spill on the side. It will work if u lower down ur water level. Another problem with discus they require hot water so they will not get sacumb of problems. So hot water less plants u can put in. I had 5 big discus before and had to sell it coz could put any nice plants.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow!!! I knew Hans was getting a hookup for wilds but those are amazing! Nice catch!


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thank you all. I think I'm going to get the Hydor heaters and go inline, the Jager just isn't cutting it inside the tank, such an eyesore. 

Here is the tank as it stands now, I still need to get more wood and maybe some floating plants but thats about it. I'll most likely be removing the clump of java moss as well. Thinking about some Biotodoma for the bottom. Discus are more active then the pictures show, but they still seem a little nervous still need to get used to the tank a little bit.









These have lots of potential for red on them, I can't wait. They show very good orange and yellows now but you can tell the red will come in.

























I'm going to take video of this tank soon. The effect the LEDs give is simply amazing.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fantastic setup, I love it! I've been thinking of a rimless discus tank this size too, now I'm convinced


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

You'll love having an inline. Mine has no problem holding the temps at 29C on my 100 gallon square tank, in a room that's 19C.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks. I'll probably use 2x 200w because I have 2 Eheim 2217 and the hoses won't fit the 300w without modifications.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Get a temp controller to sync them up and you'll be all set.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL fish! I've promised myself that I will give discus a try someday.

Nice pics as well, what lens was used?


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> BEAUTIFUL fish! I've promised myself that I will give discus a try someday.
> 
> Nice pics as well, what lens was used?


Thanks. I switch between the Canon 100mm Macro and Canon EF 24-105mm IS lens.

Couple of newer pics and a very short video. I just got my 2nd inline heater and will be installing that in the coming days, the Jager heater in the tank will be removed. Still looking for the right piece(s) of wood for this tank and I might put some leaf litter in.


















You can really get an idea of the shimmer. Watch in HD. I also added my pair of dwarf pikes to the tank so you might see them swimming around in there.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igaj-Xl5PZ0


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful fish! Thanks for taking time to post the video. They are cuties. You'll definitely love the heaters. I've never regretted that purchase. I just regret not buying one for my other tanks.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow... can't wait to see this build progress. I love the LEDs too.. I bought a marineland fixture for my rimless 33 gal tank and I love it... I wish I had the where-with-all to build my OWN...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you have any problems with the discus scratching themselves on the wood? In my square tank I noticed the discus have scratches on their sides and my lighting is very low (about 50 watts over the 100 gallons).


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

I've yet to see an injury inflicted by the wood. I've seen it before on other discus in other tanks, but not this one. 

Thanks all. So far the best investments for this tank have been the two Eheim 2217's and the two inline Hydor heaters. I don't think i'll ever buy another canister brand. I just wish the Eheims had a bit more suction power, doesn't seem like they suck enough thats my only complaint. Otherwise they are great.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Matt said:


> Thanks all. So far the best investments for this tank have been the two Eheim 2217's and the two inline Hydor heaters. I don't think i'll ever buy another canister brand. I just wish the Eheims had a bit more suction power, doesn't seem like they suck enough thats my only complaint. Otherwise they are great.


They do, but not those models. You'd have to get a 2262, or the Pro 3 2078 - 2080. My 2078 sucks up pretty large particles.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Not the best pictures, just wanted to capture the condition of the fish. So excuse the "bad" photos.

Festivums. Really wish the last picture turned out better, the eyes are perfect.

























Male pike

















Group! Check out the color!









































More discus


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Couple more

























Nice black halo and center bar on this one


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, those pics suck. *rolls eyes*

What are you talking about? Your "bad" pics are better than anything I've managed.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Want to drive a couple hours north and take some "bad" shots of my tank? = )


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm very critical of my own photography. I see things others dont lol. Thanks


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

very nice fish and some good pics as well. i think a couple oak leaves would look nice, the fish would probably appreciate them too


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice photos. What's the little narrow fish?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

wow fantastic looking discus =) great pictures.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Agree with everybody here...Those pics are really great and the fishes are beautiful...

My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Ethics (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful tank and amazing photos.

I was wondering what camera/lens you are using + what settings, ISO aperture, shutter speed, external flash?

Mario


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Matt - are you also part of the Charlotte Aquarium Club?


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

nice tank and discus!!!


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

more pics of led fixture please!!!!


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> Thanks. I'll probably use 2x 200w because I have 2 Eheim 2217 and the hoses won't fit the 300w without modifications.


Oh no really?! I just ordered an eheim 2217 and a 300w inline.can I ask what kind of modifications I need to do thanks.

I love your tank beautiful I'll be getting some discus from hans myself real soon. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

kwheeler91 said:


> very nice fish and some good pics as well. i think a couple oak leaves would look nice, the fish would probably appreciate them too


Thanks. I've been thinking about some leaf litter.



LICfish said:


> Very nice photos. What's the little narrow fish?


Thanks, the small fish are Crenicichla regani, I have a pair in there (Male/Female not mated yet).



Ethics said:


> Beautiful tank and amazing photos.
> 
> I was wondering what camera/lens you are using + what settings, ISO aperture, shutter speed, external flash?
> 
> Mario


Thanks, this is a tough one to answer and almost impossible because it varies so much. Really depends what lens I'm using or if I'm using flash or not etc. I use a Canon 5D Mk II though with the Canon 100mm Macro 2.8 and Canon EF 24-105mm IS USM. And I use a combination of 2 Canon speedlite flashes diffused.



Wingsdlc said:


> Matt - are you also part of the Charlotte Aquarium Club?


I am indeed! I believe I've seen your name over there on the boards.



avandss said:


> more pics of led fixture please!!!!


Its tough to take pictures of the fixture because its hanging over a 2ft wide tank and low enough so its hard to get up under and shoot up. I'll see what I can do, If you would like to see something specific let me know. 



lizziotti said:


> Oh no really?! I just ordered an eheim 2217 and a 300w inline.can I ask what kind of modifications I need to do thanks.
> 
> I love your tank beautiful I'll be getting some discus from hans myself real soon. Thanks for any help!


Thanks, Hans is a good guy with nice fish. You could fit the 300w on the intake without mods, but the heater could potentially clog so you would have to just make sure it stays free and clean. Otherwise i'm not real sure unless you start fitting with adapters. I wanted both of mine on the returns so I just got the 200w. Very happy with them.

Thanks all. Hopefully the frogbit I just got starts growing well and I can have some nice root systems hanging down. I'll keep you updated with pics! If anyone wants to see something specific let me know and i'll try and get pics of it.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

This tank is amazing!


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice to see a DIY LED over a planted FW tank! Any reason you went with the buckpucks and power supplys instead of something like a Meanwell ELN-60-48D?

My compact florescent bulbs are long over due for replacing on my 38 gallon and Ive been looking into making an LED light.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Matt said:


> I am indeed! I believe I've seen your name over there on the boards.


Likewise!


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

I like the buck puck's small size and the fact that it has a pot already on it. Makes it much easier for my setup.


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

Wow, very very nice setup. 

What is your maintenance shedule like? Ive always wanted to do a wild discus tank, but I'd hate to have to do more than 1 water change per week.

I'm also a huge fan of the Eheims; I have like 7 of them. They make up for the low flow rate with the huge volume of media as compared to something like a fluval, IMO.

I also love those Hydor ETH in lines, fantastic little heaters.


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks so much for the help with the heater that's good to know can't wait to see more future updates on your tank love it!!!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I leaf litter would be REALLY nice in that tank, I think it would top it off.roud:


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> Likewise!


I may have to look into this Charlotte Aquarium Club. I'm down I-85 about an hour and a half, so its probably the closest one. 


Matt said:


> I like the buck puck's small size and the fact that it has a pot already on it. Makes it much easier for my setup.


True, you do have to buy a separate pot and small 10V power supply with the meanwell's. What degree optics are you using?


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

prjct92eh2 said:


> I may have to look into this Charlotte Aquarium Club. I'm down I-85 about an hour and a half, so its probably the closest one.
> 
> True, you do have to buy a separate pot and small 10V power supply with the meanwell's. What degree optics are you using?


It seems to be, I drive up from Columbia for the meetings, and we have members from Charleston as well. A smaller club, but a good one. http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/index.php

I'd have to double check but I believe they are 60 degree optics for the warm whites, and 80 degree for the cool white moonlights.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Some shots from yesterday, I'll take some full tank shots after I clean it tomorrow. Really waiting for the frogbit on top to grow in.


----------



## Ethics (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you for the info Matt, and beautiful pictures as always. What are the settings on any one of the images taken with the 100mm (Aperture, ISO, Shutter Speed) and where were your flashes placed?

Do you do a lot of post processing to your images?

It's ok if you don't answer, I'm just amazed at the quality of your images.

Keep us updated,
Mario


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Your making me want discus now


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

acropora1981 said:


> What is your maintenance shedule like? Ive always wanted to do a wild discus tank, but I'd hate to have to do more than 1 water change per week.


still love to know that maintenance shedule...


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks. I'll have to check camera settings, not sure right off hand. I've been using a diffused flash angled up above the tank, sometimes i'll use 2 directly overhead. It really varies so much.

Same with the maintenance. The key to discus is to start with healthy fish, not the average crappy LFS deals. Start healthy and you won't have problems. Sometimes I do more then 3 WCs a week, sometimes once a week. I feed twice a day. The WCs vary. I kind of chuckle when people say discus are hard.  But its probably the same reaction when I say I have problems with plants.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Found camera settings. For example, the picture below (2nd in set above) was shot at 1/200 f2.8, 500 iso. Flash was at a 45 degree angle pointing up over the target from the front at -1.3 diffused exposure.

Sharpened in photoshop, because my eyes are not what they used to be and sometimes my manual focus is way off. This whole last set was taken with the 100mm macro lens.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting the settings. I'm going to have to try some of your settings!


----------



## Deltad (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks a lot for the cam setting. just curious, what camera are you using?

beautiful fish!


----------



## blkg35 (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent job on the tank Matt. Plus, those discus are my all time favorite wild discus. Can't wait to see the colors on them when they mature.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Deltad said:


> thanks a lot for the cam setting. just curious, what camera are you using?
> 
> beautiful fish!


Thanks, I'm using a Canon 5D Mark II.



blkg35 said:


> Excellent job on the tank Matt. Plus, those discus are my all time favorite wild discus. Can't wait to see the colors on them when they mature.


Thanks, mine too. I'm hoping to get at least a few that turn a solid red or deep dark red like most Cuipeua. We'll see, we will know in close to 6 months! lol


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Nothing much to report. Getting some new wood from PC1 soon, can't wait. Also it seems that I am terrible at growing plants. My frogbit all but died, I thought this stuff was like duckweed. I think between the festivums picking at it and the higher current in the tank it just couldn't seed itself. Still got some under a grow light seeing what it can do. Some newer pictures below. Didn't do to much other then sharpen and resize, the colors are pretty accurate for the most part. The flash makes the fish a BIT more red then they really are...but they are quite a sight...getting very colorful each day.


















Festivums

















One of the 2 fish in the tank that are really putting on a color show.

















More royal type, scales are a bit scratched on the side.....they got pretty fiesty during a water change and scratched each other.









One of the Cuipeua. Not as red as the special Ica reds are yet but very nice round robust fish. This one also has a scratch.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Beautiful fish.

Although this is a website named "the planted tank" and I don't see any plants :hihi:

Maybe a few swords?

-Andrew


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Matt. If you need room for baby Discus I'm right here in Columbia. CWP holder at that. Saw the target on the wall. :icon_wink

I see a plant in there. It's just dead.


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

I thought stripes on Discus ment they are stressed? No?


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

A Hill said:


> Beautiful fish.
> 
> Although this is a website named "the planted tank" and I don't see any plants :hihi:
> 
> ...


Lol, every plant I've put in has not done well at all. I've had to pull all my frogbit out to grow in a separate container. The festivums seem to like to pick at it. I really would like to get a floating plant established. I'd go for water lettuce but its illegal to keep, sell, or buy here in SC.



Gad said:


> Very nice Matt. If you need room for baby Discus I'm right here in Columbia. CWP holder at that. Saw the target on the wall. :icon_wink
> 
> I see a plant in there. It's just dead.


Thanks, would be a dream to get a spawn from these. I love to shoot, still need to get my CWP. If you know anywhere to shoot .30-06, specifically M1 Garands let me know....i'll be all over that. 



The Plantman said:


> I thought stripes on Discus ment they are stressed? No?


It depends. These fish are a bit strange, their stripes come out when food goes in the tank. Some of these are a type which is known for having prominant bars, especially the center bar and that shows up most of the time. The flash also brings it out, its a little deceiving.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

I love everything about this setup. Nice job, bravo. Beautiful wild discus under an awesome LED light. 

Well done, man!


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

FRY! I think I'll rig something up to where they can stay in the tank but be separated from everything else. Like a breeder/fry saver thing. They'll be protected so they can't get sucked through a breeder net, will be able to be fed easily, and have good circulation. I'll take pics once I do it. Below you can see, its a fairly large spawn and it looks to be a 100% hatch rate. Mom is guarding them very well.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

That's awesome!!! I love your pics!

You could try one of those hang on back satellite breeder boxes

something like this
http://www.amazon.com/External-Plastic-Aquarium-Breeding-Satellite/dp/B004APYF66

I think msnikkistar sells them.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Tank looks incredible Matt! I'm actually working on a discus biotope also, a 190g 60x30x24. I'll be using LEDs, but not sure which route I'll be going yet. I picked up 5 wilds from John/snookn and they are great, but these reds from Hans are just incredible!


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Matt said:


> One of the 2 fish in the tank that are really putting on a color show.


This is a beautiful fish/picture!! Great job on the tank too


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Even without the plants this tank looks awesome! 

I love waking up and finding eggs or fry in my tanks!


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome discus and congrats on the fry! I can't wait till I have the space to set up a discus tank. Man, those Reds are just amazing...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what kind of discus are these?


----------



## Csababá (Jan 27, 2010)

roud:


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks all. Problemman, these are wild Alenquers, specifically from Cuipeua and Curua.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

beautiful tank and fish


----------



## waters10 (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful wilds! And damn nice photos!

And it must be something with me. I had 5 different discus jumpers. 3 of them died. The 2 that didn't die got lucky. One I found on my glass top and the other was sitting in my carpet probably only a few minutes after jumping, cause I put it back and it had no sign of injury.

And I never had more than 7-8 at a time ...


----------



## Kevina (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi there, I have a planted tank the same size as your's, but was considering going down the same route with remoor roots, rocks, sand bottom and frogbit as the only plant! How do you find it on the algae front? i.e with no CO2 going in and lights on but no plants to take in the nutrients? Do you experience any BBA or GSA?
Kind regards Kev. UK


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks all.

I get a little BBA it seems on the wood, but hardly enough to panic over. Otherwise nothing. I'm doing enough water changes to really negate algae though.


----------



## cervantesmx (Feb 16, 2011)

*More Pics!*

What's the update with the eggs? I love that picture you posted of them, any chances we can get more?


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

The fry are now free swimming. I've put them in coffee filter baskets in the tank. Didn't want to risk moving them to a separate tank just yet. Eating BBS. Its hard to get a picture of them now because of the baskets but I'll try. Heres what I have for now.


----------



## cervantesmx (Feb 16, 2011)

Matt said:


> The fry are now free swimming. I've put them in coffee filter baskets in the tank. Didn't want to risk moving them to a separate tank just yet. Eating BBS. Its hard to get a picture of them now because of the baskets but I'll try. Heres what I have for now.


Thanks for the update! - Excuse my ignorance but, what are the small tubes going into the baskets for?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Matt said:


> Lol, every plant I've put in has not done well at all. I've had to pull all my frogbit out to grow in a separate container. The festivums seem to like to pick at it. I really would like to get a floating plant established. I'd go for water lettuce but its illegal to keep, sell, or buy here in SC.


 you should try Hygroryza aristata. its a much more study floater


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

cervantesmx said:


> Thanks for the update! - Excuse my ignorance but, what are the small tubes going into the baskets for?


 i'm gonna guess airation


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes the tubes is just air, some water movement and some O2. I'll look into the Hygroryza aristata more, seems like a cool plant even though its not biotypical.

Some shots from today


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Spot on! Those fish look really healthy! How big are the fish that spawned? Like, their max adult size? I was curious about them after reading this journal!


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks. The festivums that spawned are a Female that is around 3-3.5" in length and a Male thats 4-4.5"


----------



## Kevina (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, What sort of lighting period do you use?
Kind regards Kev.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah how is the spawn doing??


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow Matt those new shots are incredible! Those discus are beautiful. Makes my greens and blues look ugly


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of updates. My lights stay on for about 10-12 hours each day. Jcardona, you're fish look great as well....and photos! Someday i'd love to own some greens.

I had to leave for the weekend and my festivum fry numbers suffered, but I've still got a handful of them and they seem to be doing really well. Heres some pictures BEFORE the weekend. They gorge themselves on brineshrimp.


----------



## Harsh (Jan 14, 2007)

This thread has been a real treat for the eyes. 
Simply Beautiful Pictures and fishes.

What lenses were used?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

How are they doing now? And what caused the die off of the fry? I will assume lack of food? Also, do you hatch your own BBS, or do you use the frozen Hikari?


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks. I use a Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro and a Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS. The fry were shot with the 100mm macro, most of the other recent pictures were shot with the 24-105mm.

The fry that remain are doing great. I suspect it was a pH drop that cut into my numbers. I moved them in a separate bigger container to a 20gal and I guess I didn't have enough tank water moving into the box so with the aeration the pH dropped over the weekend. When I came back and tested it, it was 5-5.5. Where my other tanks are anywhere from 6.5-7.

I hatch my own BBS, I also take some of the hatch and freeze it just in case and so I can get the BBS right when they hatch and I know whats in there (how old the BBS are). Basically I trust myself more then a company.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Matt said:


> Thanks. I use a Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro and a Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS. The fry were shot with the 100mm macro, most of the other recent pictures were shot with the 24-105mm.
> 
> The fry that remain are doing great. I suspect it was a pH drop that cut into my numbers. I moved them in a separate bigger container to a 20gal and I guess I didn't have enough tank water moving into the box so with the aeration the pH dropped over the weekend. When I came back and tested it, it was 5-5.5. Where my other tanks are anywhere from 6.5-7.
> 
> I hatch my own BBS, I also take some of the hatch and freeze it just in case and so I can get the BBS right when they hatch and I know whats in there (how old the BBS are). Basically I trust myself more then a company.


How do you use your speedlight? Do you simply point it down into the tank, or diffuse the light? 

I've been looking for a nice stand for my speedlights that I can extend over the tank, got any suggestions?


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

I use it directly over shooting down, has a diffuser on it usually. I use an extra cheap tripod to hold it and it works for me, though I can't always get to the middle of the tank with it. Usually stay towards to outside for individual fish shots. I have no top on this tank so it kind of hinders me. I have 2 speedlites and i'd love to get the other one in the mix too. I might sacrafice my camera tripod to use it as a fill flash tripod and just hand hold the camera. Maybe use my 24-105mm IS lens for those.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah that would be my problem too; shooting in the middle of the tank. I really like the setup that Jason has, a little pricey though with those Alienbees!!! Any idea if these stands would work for a speedlight? Heck, I don't even know what the light stands are called! I have some old tripods that I use for softboxes, but I need something that will extend horizontally. 

derail over


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Those are called boom stands. You could probably get a cheap boom microphone stand and mod it to take a flash mount.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah I like those, I like that setup. I know you can get extra tripod or camera stand heads, how they would attach to a boom stand I'm not sure. Let me know what you find out, I'll be looking into it as well.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Mac, that's what they are!

Found lots of DIY discussion Flickr as well. I also found this thing, that would be perfect for me. I have two lights stands already that I use for my umbrellas, so this would go perfectly with them. Light stands are cheap, about $20 on Amazon

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...LDER_Telescopic_Litedisc_Holder.html#features


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Cheaper option

http://www.amazon.com/Cowboystudio-...8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1299801961&sr=1-8


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

I'll just leave these here. Got some new wood...


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL I see your a good aim ;D


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Haha, well the Marine Corps put a lot of time and money into me.  Thats my other hobby, though just budding....its pretty expensive and just as addicting as Aquariums and fish but so much more exciting.  Not to derail my own thread to much but...when i'm inside its about the fish, outside well.....


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

great journal and photography. Are you gonna finish the stand and paint it like an ada stand? looking forward to your amazing pictures and progress.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks. I keep going back and forth on the stand. Some days I want to finish it and some days it doesn't matter to me. Ideally I'd like to at least skin it, but I just haven't made time for it so it just gets by with bare bones.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Your set up is amazing


----------



## valk (Feb 4, 2011)

best Discus tank i've seen so far
beautiful light setup and even beautiful Wilds
btw from where did you find such nice pieces of driftwoods??
are you planning to add any plants in future?


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks. I got the driftwood from a sponsor on simply discus, goes by the username PC1. He has some nice pieces. I would love to add some plants, specifically floating, but my last floating plants didn't last to long. The Festivums picked them to death. I'm trying to keep this tank as biotypical as possible and a discus habitat is pretty void of plants apart from floaters. Maybe down the road I will cave and put something in, maybe some anubias or java fern on the wood.


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Few new ones. These Festivum are MACHINES when it comes to breeding.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah, I love those cichlids so much! I really want to do a whole whack of them in my 90 now after this journal.


----------



## valk (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the assistance about the driftwood supplier..he has some nice manzanita woods..

you got one hell of a erotic couple, breeding like mad lol..congrats on the spawn!!..
I am more keen to see your Discus to spawn..
those red eyes are so bright..wonderful..


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Update on the eggs above. I actually had another batch of eggs one day behind those pictured above on the other side of the tank. So now I have 3 hatches growing in a separate tank. Below are the eggs pictured above.

































And here are the fry from the very first spawn. (Just to be clear, these are Festivum, not discus)


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Amazing photos. What do you have planned for the baby fishies?


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Matt,

I'd love to get a few of these guys from you when they are old enough. Maybe 6?

Also, I work for a Toyota dealership here in NC, we also own Toyota Center down there in Columbia where you are at. I *almost* took a job there about 8 months ago.

J


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Amazing photos. What do you have planned for the baby fishies?


Nothing set it stone, but I know the local club is interested in a bunch of them so I'll probably go that route first.



JCoxRocks said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'd love to get a few of these guys from you when they are old enough. Maybe 6?
> 
> ...


J, I'm not to experienced or big on the shipping of fish, but if some other way works out I'd be glad to provide you with a group. The furthest I ever go into NC is about Charlotte :icon_lol:


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Matt said:


> Nothing set it stone, but I know the local club is interested in a bunch of them so I'll probably go that route first.
> 
> 
> 
> J, I'm not to experienced or big on the shipping of fish, but if some other way works out I'd be glad to provide you with a group. The furthest I ever go into NC is about Charlotte :icon_lol:


 
Hmmm. I'd pay to meet you halfway, or maybe can let you know the next time I'm Columbia. I'm really interested in getting some of these from you.

J


----------



## Matt (Dec 20, 2003)

Haven't updated this in forever, might as well. First off, i'm working on this tank. Not really happy with the filtration. It works, but not to my standards. To much trapped wastes, I need something simple and easy especially for discus. And I'm adding more sand. I've removed most of the discus from this tank into my holding tank for the time being. They'll go back in the main tank once its done.

Here are the actual fish in the holding tank, you can see how they've progressed and colored up. The more red ones I've had for a year, the yellow ones I just got a month ago. And there are 2 domestic Red Turqs in with them. You'll notice I actually have living plants in a tank now! LOL Doing pretty good too, its frogbit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNzBYQwoKgU

This is how the tank stands now.









Some fish shots

















Before








After a year









Growing out some geos for this tank as well.


----------

